# favorite pic post



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

come people this forum is dead lets bring it back to life! post a favorite pic of your car(the one you like the most or makes you happiest) il start


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: favorite pic post (Dye-Lohn Nj)*









Crappy cellphone picture, I know


----------



## moosenuckle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: favorite pic post (Meinherrz451)*

new DD i will throw my crappie pic out there








wish i had some snow


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: favorite pic post (moosenuckle)*

This is pretty old, I'm sure most of you've seen it before. FOr those who haven't, yeah, it's a quattro


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: favorite pic post (PerL)*

This is an old one from May 2005, coming home from the Carlisle meet. My old 4kq (just before the MC swap), and Collin's 4kq.
What a blast driving through the mountains.


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: favorite pic post (MikeHock)*

finnaly this forum comes back to life a lil and mike your red interior was insane looking(hope im thinkin of the same person sorry if not lol) im searchin for a set of spedlines for next season and think ima do my headliner too.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: favorite pic post (Dye-Lohn Nj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dye-Lohn Nj* »_finnaly this forum comes back to life a lil and mike your red interior was insane looking(hope im thinkin of the same person sorry if not lol) im searchin for a set of spedlines for next season and think ima do my headliner too.










Yeah, the car went through some interior changes. Took out the stock CE seats, they werent in the best of shape. Tossed in some ok quattro script seats, put in B3 aux gauges for a while, yadda yadda.
When I sold it the interior was back to OEM spec, just how I like it.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: favorite pic post (MikeHock)*

Regulars have seen them...

...my two favorite pics


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: favorite pic post (teach2)*

Teach, your two cars are as close to perfection as they ever could be!


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: favorite pic post (PerL)*

Yeah they really are in beautiful shape


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Teach, Ive said it many times, I love your LE!!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: favorite pic post (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Favorite pic, huh? I've got a a couple of faves...


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: favorite pic post (PerL)*

Thanks, guys. I look forward to the next season. They get started up every so often in the winter, but other than that, I just get to look at them when I'm out in the garage working on other projects.


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_Favorite pic, huh? I've got a a couple of faves...


Can't argue with those.....super sweet car.


_Modified by teach2 at 3:18 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## a2jettablu (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

dont really have many pics.. but heres a few rando's


























_Modified by vokeswaagin at 2:17 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (vokeswaagin)*

ive got a soft spot for the 84's and earlier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Here's my 84 in it's most recent photo







</img>
Cuurrently waiting in the garage for me to put the new suspension and brakes on, I need to get on it!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

my favorite pic thus far..








this forum has a great collection of cars..nice job guys!!


----------



## blewtoon (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*









My favorite 'cause I just got it!
'87tq


----------



## 16v80 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (blewtoon)*

A quick pic of mine


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (16v80)*


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (blewtoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blewtoon* »_








My favorite 'cause I just got it!
'87tq

Sry buddy, but yer couch ain't no 4000


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Sry buddy, but yer couch ain't no 4000









Thats a 5000 isnt it? or a 100 there's a guy who has one I see all the time when I go snowboarding


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Meinherrz451)*









Steam from the radiator after I washed it, looks mean


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I don't have many pics of my 4kq
















she's a bit more weathered these days


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

A little "brotherly" love...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_A little "brotherly" love...


A little more brotherly love (my younger brother following me in my '84 4KQST to an old skool VW/Audi GTG a while back.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Now we have that brotherly love flowing. Cool pic.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (teach2)*

Thank you sir, and may I say you have excellent taste in cars too.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: favorite pic post (Dye-Lohn Nj)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: favorite pic post (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Regulars have seen them...

Love the Ur S6 wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Well.. It *is* AWD, isn't it? *

Showing off in front of some lifted 4x4 guys..
















(And a *bit* worried at how deep it looked like it was going to get. But no problems, and it made it through!)


_Modified by katman at 5:39 PM 1/29/2009_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Well.. It *is* AWD, isn't it?  (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_Showing off in front of some lifted 4x4 guys..
















(And a *bit* worried at how deep it looked like it was going to get. But no problems, and it made it through!)

_Modified by katman at 5:39 PM 1/29/2009_

I can feel the tentativeness (is there such a word?!?) in that picture...


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Well.. It *is* AWD, isn't it?  (katman)*

thats crazy. im hopin to have some more pics of mine soon. i just did an axle and a voltage regulator so its back up and breakin all four loose. i <3 my car lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my old track audi loved it =P


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Well.. It *is* AWD, isn't it?  (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

An old thread that needs a bump.


----------



## RodeThunder (Jul 7, 2005)

_Modified by RodeThunder at 12:08 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (RodeThunder)*

A red 4000 with Fuchs. Very nice.


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ZermattGt)*

and recaros. wat did it take to make that happen? very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Hey, Rode Thunder...where'd you come from?!?
Zermatt and I are in MA, and I'll be damned if I can stir up much interest in old-school Audis locally.
You interested in a GTG somewhere here in NE?
Very nice job, by the way.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Hey, Rode Thunder...where'd you come from?!?
Zermatt and I are in MA, and I'll be damned if I can stir up much interest in old-school Audis locally.
You interested in a GTG somewhere here in NE?
Very nice job, by the way.
I got to meet Matt (Zermatt) yesterday and I saw you and your wife drive in to the show.
we should do a cgt/4k GTG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

You should have tracked us down and introduced yourself.
Say the word...as long as I have notice I can probably make it work. Let's start thinking about a place/date. Matt's talking about a cruise to/from somewhere.


_Modified by teach2 at 6:17 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re:*

My 80 quattro. Originally 1,8 carb, 1,8 20vt going in...


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Beautiful crisp pictures MFZERO. Thanks. Not a bad show. Hot as blazes. Lots of Dubs. Wish there were more early Audis and Mk1 VWs.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

my friend Broc took the pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RodeThunder (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (teach2)*

I would be interested in meeting some like-minded folks...

I'm in Killington, will be headed to lime rock for the memorial day races, and have been kicking around the idea of carlisle as well.

Right now the 4kcsqt is apart, and receiving a freshinening of sorts (exhaust mani, new radiator, head gasket, etc) so if it's back together in time, I'm all for any of the aove, or...? whatever you have in mind.
I am off for a month after this weekend when the resort closes, so i'll have some more time to devote to the 4k... Then its back for the summer, and limited vacation...
Tim


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RodeThunder)*

I'll be at Limerock...not sure about the race days, but definitely showing one or more cars that Sunday....

....should have another finished project by then, too.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_I'll be at Limerock...not sure about the race days, but definitely showing one or more cars that Sunday....

....should have another finished project by then, too.

I really hope to see your cars sometime, teach. Perhaps Carlisle 2010?


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (MikeHock)*

A true oil-burner. 83 4K TD Only 400 imported to N America, I have never seen another like it on any of the forums or similar chat boards.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (YukonAudi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (YukonAudi)*

Yukon. WOW. Crazy cool car m8. Great color, and great wheel combo. BBS style wheels are really hit or miss, these look right. Sweet.
Zermatt


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (ZermattGt)*

Any additional pics showing the rear with badges? Others will not believe.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (ZermattGt)*

Here are two of my favorite pics of the 4kd. Both from the same day. FWD does pretty well in the snow. 
















Cool thread.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (NW4KQ driver)*

my car when I used to beat on it:
















and now, I am nice to it


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (JettaSTR4)*

Very nice, before and after m8.


----------



## Phillipm1 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (YukonAudi)*


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Phillipm1)*









After a quick wash and a 50 mile back road tour








Looked better on the camera


_Modified by Meinherrz451 at 2:49 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (YukonAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YukonAudi* »_, I have never seen another like it on any of the forums or similar chat boards.


I've only seen one other, in Washington state.


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (Sepp)*

What's the deal with the rear black rubber trim on the bumpers of these 4000's. Are they prone to fading? 2 different sedans have the same problem.


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ZermattGt)*

Yeah I noticed that too, I've seen it elsewhere as well, I have a buddy with a 84 rabbit he read somewhere that shoe polish will restore it temporarily for a month or two? anyone else know anything about this? I'm not gonna run right out and try it but if it works it might be a temp solution.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Meinherrz451)*

peanut butter works awesome on the bumper tops!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dye-Lohn Nj* »_and recaros. wat did it take to make that happen? very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
s
RE: Red Quattro w/ Fuch
This isnt my car (although I wish it was) but I can answer on his behalf.
the seats are a direct fit. no modifications required ( other than possibly the seat belt clip)
I found this out when I tried putting 4000 seats into my mk1 caddy
the fuchs look so hot on a 4k....I want to rock a set on mine so bad but just haven't felt motivated enough to do the 5 lug swap.








awesome car
oh and about the back bumper...
I have had success with Zep tireless shine...or any of the wet look tire products...it brings the black back nice...it fades if you dont stay with it (like over the winter for example) but a few treatments and the come right back..and just give it a touch up every time you wash the car and yer good!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## RodeThunder (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

The recaros were not a direct fit, they required a narrower track. The previous owner hacked those things in there, and I've been working on sorting them.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

Love the Fuchs also.
I haven't taken many pics over the past couple years. I aim to rectify that this summer. This is from 2007.








...and my 84 4k in front of Mt. Shasta from back when I brought it up from Sacramento in 2005...








I love that last picture. Looks so professional but was taken with a basic, basic 2.1mp point & shoot.


_Modified by cursed at 5:02 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (cursed)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mic (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Just a quick pic of my GTE, taken on May 1st (yeah, I have to take new pics


----------



## EV_speed (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: favorite pic post (Dye-Lohn Nj)*









Not much, but the best picture I've got.








BTW...just in case anyone is watching... I found this.








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-80-...#shId
I don't think it would work on my late year coupe, plus it would be nice to have it all, not just the rear skirt that's included. Not to mention shipping to the states would be a ton.


_Modified by EV_speed at 12:04 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (cursed)*

Wow, 2 different 2dr 4000's. Nice. Love the red one, saw that pic from an older posting. Crazy cool cars.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (ZermattGt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZermattGt* »_Wow, 2 different 2dr 4000's. Nice. Love the red one, saw that pic from an older posting. Crazy cool cars.

Lots of people love that pic of the red one. I've seen it all around the net over the years.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (cursed)*

more pics people...this forum needs action!!
few shots of mine from last fall.
just working on a few pics I took last week.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

....simply cause this forum is soooooo quite!!


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re:*

Got my 85 coupe quattro resprayed two years ago, haven't done much to it since (other than oil changes and petrol). I love this car; old, reliable and a hoot to drive!
Passed 200k (km) this summer, and I finally took it out of service as a daily driver after five years. Now I will save it for the sunny days








































Color is oceanic blue, wheels are 7x15 ronals.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_








_Modified by cursed at 5:02 PM 5-29-2009_

Hey, guys. This red one is for sale on eBay at the moment.


_Quote, originally posted by *onward* »_Got my 85 coupe quattro resprayed two years ago, haven't done much to it since (other than oil changes and petrol). I love this car; old, reliable and a hoot to drive!









Looks great, onward.


_Modified by teach2 at 4:31 PM 8/16/2009_


----------



## Meinherrz451 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (teach2)*

That coupe is such a nice car, love the color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








After I finally got my right blinker fixed, I also decided to swap in some clear bulbs.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_Love the Fuchs also.
I haven't taken many pics over the past couple years. I aim to rectify that this summer. This is from 2007.








...and my 84 4k in front of Mt. Shasta from back when I brought it up from Sacramento in 2005...








I love that last picture. Looks so professional but was taken with a basic, basic 2.1mp point & shoot.

_Modified by cursed at 5:02 PM 5-29-2009_

You have made me miss mine. Dangit.


----------



## ZermattGt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (onward)*

Onward, this Coupe is really beautiful. 
Near perfect "factory" combination with the color, smoked tail lenses, and upgraded Ronals.
Sigh.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
You have made me miss mine. Dangit.

You sold it?? How could you??


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_
You sold it?? How could you?? 

Ditto. When I think "BillLeBob", I think 2-door 4000.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_
You sold it?? How could you?? 

Man's gotta eat you know....


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (winstonsmith84)*

Few new pics of mine.
chrome door handles
B3 90 non air bag steering wheel
Repair / repaint fender, door and side skirts.
new leather shift boot
B&G Springs


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*

Thanks Teach, Your cars are an inspiration!


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_Thanks Teach, Your cars are an inspiration!

Well then...thanks right back at you, and let me elaborate.
You've got her cleaned up nicely and that color is always a winner.
I like the blue interior (much less common than the dark brown/black) and the steering wheel looks like it belongs there.
Those wheels really suit the car and its exterior color. They make it say "this is what a 4000 would have looked like in '88, '89, etc."
That wall mural is very cool. I'd love a high-res. version of that second pic.
-Teach 



_Modified by teach2 at 11:59 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (teach2)*

Thanks Teach.
The color is cool. because of the metallic , it can change hues in different light. sometimes silver...sometime a light gold sometimes a greenish tone even... the best part, is that it stays looking clean for a long time and hides scratches and swirls well. 
I couldn't have said it any better myself. I wanted to go oem plus with my styling on the car and borrowed a little new , little old. I admire the V8 cars and wanted to borrow cues since the 4k look quite similar ...I want to get a license plate that either says "baby 8" or "3 short" Still haven't decided on to go all red tails or not.
The chrome handles to me look like a definite upgrade from stock. hard to thing they were from an earlier model.
I love the steering wheel, but originally thought it was a bit to modern looking for the interior but am happy with the overall and has a good grip, thicker than stock and leather wrapped
Yes I did notice the blue interior is rare, especially when I started looking for a replacement back rest upholstery piece to match. I cant recall coming across a 4kq with blue interior. The one I had found,was actually out of the same style car 4ks , zermatt / blue 2wd
when I had a B3 90, I admired those wheels from the 20v and felt that they were a definite improvement over the 7 slots that came on the car. They are a definite PITA to clean thought.. I was originally looking for the 15" versions that came on the 100 but I came across these with new tires , that I couldn't refuse.

Drop me an IM with your email addy and I would be happy to send you a hi res.
This thread needs more pics of Your cars!











_Modified by jonny_breakz at 8:29 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_
That wall mural is very cool. I'd love a high-res. version of that second pic.


I 2nd that! I need a new back ground for my computer!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DasStormTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasStormTrooper* »_
I 2nd that! I need a new back ground for my computer!

sure guys. send me an IM with your email addresses and I will email you hi res.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

